# 10 Giants of Slide Guitar



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

found this on ultimate-guitar...



The history of slide guitar goes back to Africa, where musicians playing one-stringed violins used bones or similarly shaped and smooth-surfaced objects to vary the pitch of their string.

In America, that instrument became the diddley bow. And from there the technique was transferred to guitar. Anyone who’s heard Derek Trucks lately knows there’s been considerable evolution since.

Here are 10 great slide guitarists well worth hearing who have played a key role in the style’s advancement:

# Robert Johnson

Columbia Records proclaimed this guitarist "King of the Delta Blues" decades after his death in 1938 at age 27. Although records by Charley Patton, the Mississippi Sheiks, and plenty of other Delta blues artists far outsold Johnson during his life, his posthumous popularity has fulfilled the label’s wishful thinking. It has also made Johnson — famously photographed holding a Gibson KG-14 — one of the most influential early rural Mississippi slide men and led – rightly so — to the canonization of such Johnson recordings as "Cross Road Blues" and "Traveling Riverside Blues."

Watch Robert Johnson's "Crossroad"

# Blind Willie Johnson

This Texas preacher and gospel bluesman played slide in open D, a excellent tuning for his gruff vocal style on such classics as "The Soul Of Man" and "Nobody’s Fault But Mine" — the latter a stunning showcase for his nimble slide playing in both the high and bass registers.

Watch Blind Willie Johnson's "Nobody's Fault But Mine"

# Muddy Waters

The great blues innovator is slide guitar’s primary link between the acoustic and electric eras. Among the dozens of classics he created while minting the ensemble sound of electric Chicago blues are "Can’t Be Satisfied" and "Rollin’ and Tumblin’," which has been covered by Cream and a host of other notables. Only a handful of guitarists, in particular ex-Waters sidemen Bob Margolin and Paul Oscher, can recreate Muddy’s distinctive, unhurried, whinnying slide tone.

Watch Cream's "Rollin' And Tumblin'"

# Elmore James

James’ hair-raising emotional resonance and burning intensity more than compensated for his lack of diversity. His open E sound on the gems "The Sky Is Crying," "Dust My Broom," and more is unmistakable thanks to his use of a hyperamplified acoustic guitar with a crudely attached pick-up. On top of that, James’ crackling high-voltage singing is packed with thrills.

Watch Elmore James' "Dust My Broom"

# Mick Taylor

One of the hallmarks’ of Taylor’s long career with John Mayall, the Rolling Stones, and as a solo artist is his thick-voiced slide playing, most often on a Les Paul Standard or an SG. Taylor’s slide tour-de-force with the Stones was the rarely played Exile On Main Street jewel "All Down The Line," where his brawny exuberant style took the band back to their earliest blues roots.

Watch The Rolling Stones' "All Down The Line"

# Duane Allman

This late guitar legend is by far the most emulated and revered slide player of the rock era. Whether on a Les Paul or his cherry red SG, Allman achieved a buttery tone with a coricidin bottle for slide and a Marshall at his back. His most famous slide playing is featured on the Allman Brother’s version of "Statesboro Blues" from Live At Fillmore East and on Derek & the Dominos still-inspiring story of lost love "Layla." Thirty-eight years after his death debate rages among hard-core Allmans’ fans about whether Duane or Derek is the band’s best all-time slider.

Watch Allman Brothers' "Statesboro Blues"

# Billy Gibbons

If you’ve heard ZZ Top’s "Just Got Paid" or their rock radio classic "Tush," you’ve heard what Gibbons can do with a Les Paul and a slide. Often he’ll tune to open A or open E before donning the metal tube. Just this month the Gibson Custom Shop has begun building exacting reproductions of Gibbons’ most famous Les Paul: the iconic ’59 Sunburst Standard the Texas guitar slinger dubbed "Miss Pearly Gates."

Watch ZZ Top "Tush"

# Ry Cooder

Cooder has extended slide’s blues roots in all kinds of directions starting with a traditional base and moving into Cuban music with the Buena Vista Social Club, African music with Ali Farka Touré, and just about any other direction in folk music he’s chosen to travel.

Watch Ry Cooder's "Vigilante Man"

# Sonny Sharrock

No less than the father of free jazz guitar, this late musical adventurer applied the trilling and modal explorations of John Coltrane to Gibson L-5s and Les Pauls, the latter plugged into a Marshall half-stack in the final years of his career. Sharrock’s slide playing wasn’t for the faint-hearted, but it was relentlessly adventurous and uncompromising.

Watch Sonny Sharrock's "Quartet 1"

# Dave Tronzo

This wild modernist’s slide playing is perched directly on today’s cutting edge and his influence is bubbling up from the jazz and psychedelic underground. A trip to the videos on Tronzo’s MySpace page yields all the details of his unconventional, wailing and yet intensely lyrical style.

Of course there’s plenty of other examples of slide genius out there — Son House, Bonnie Raitt, Lowell George, Robert Nighthawk, the Edge, and Sonny Landreth, are just a few more.

Thanks for the report to Gibson.com.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

No mention of Sonny Landreth??? For shame!!!! Sonny is probably the best and most innovative slide player out there now or even.

Yeah, I said it! 9kkhhd


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

No Johnny Winter either??? He just burns!! With that wonderful "ice pick in your ear" tone too!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd have to add:

Derek Trucks
Bonnie Raitt
David Lindley


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As much as I love Billy Gibbons' playing and tone, and as mind-blowing as Sonny Sharrock's playing is/was (I went to see him years ago), neither of these two really ever incorporated slide into their playing in any substantive way. It was just something they did once in a while. For players like Sonny Landreth, Johnny Winter, Bonnie Raitt, Lowell George, Harry Manx, David Lindley or Ellen McIlwaine, slide IS the way they play.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Great thread folks! There are so many of my favourite slide players listed already I don't really know what I can add though.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Slide/Lap steel

Earl Hooker
Taj Mahal
Homesick James
Elmore James
Mississippi Fred McDowell
Warren Haynes
Leo Kotke

Pedal Steel:

Buddy Emmons
Ben Keith
Speedy West
Sol Hoopii
Freddie Tavares

And honorable mention for Santo & Johnny for "Sleepwalk".


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Robert Randolph...

Didn't know much about this guy till I saw him on the Eric Clapton Crossroads (2007) DVD but his steel guitar playing is awesome!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

robert randolph...my god he can play...watching him work that pedal steel is something in itself...i like watchin him play voodoo chile with it...first time i'd ever seen effects units hooked up to a pedal steel


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Robert Randolph...
> 
> Didn't know much about this guy till I saw him on the Eric Clapton Crossroads (2007) DVD but his steel guitar playing is awesome!


Speaking of Eric Clapton, I think his best friend and fellow guitarist George Harrison should be on the list of slide guitar giants. Even Eric has said he was the first person to play slide that didn't sound like Elmore James or some of the other blues guys. He played what could be called "melodic" slide. I'd also add a person who a friend of mine calls the "Duane Allman incarnate", Don Felder. Listen to some of the slide work he's done with the Eagles, plus George Thorogood for his "down and dirty" way of playing slide.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here! here! YES. I think we all get so caught up in blues-derived stuff, we completely forget about Harrison. kqoct He was a master of melodic slide.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I always hate these top ten lists but this one is worse than most. 

Like other have said, where are Lindley, Harrison, George, Trucks, Raitt, Leisz, Landreth, etc. 

And Dave Tronzo? Please. I saw that guy do a workshop in Halifax a couple years ago and it was flat out wierd. The most non-musical slide playing I have ever heard. OK, I get it, you can make noise by dragging different objects across the strings of a guitar. 

I left half way through and went to see some real music at a club down the street.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

How about Fred McDowell and Son House?? Great delta slide players. You can see them in old videos on youtube. I would highly reccomend that you have a look.

Brian


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice list but I'd like to add Johnny Shines (Robert Johnson's travelling buddy), Robert Nighthawk and Henry Townsend to the list.

But nothing sounds like the bone that Freddie McDowell plays.

BTW, another fine, current slide guy is Hans Theesink. His stuff is all recorded with great fidelity too if you've got the gear to play it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> No Johnny Winter either??? He just burns!! With that wonderful "ice pick in your ear" tone too!


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...ever heard of Eric Sardinas...???...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBpa2CADNJA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuGXxOZ8s_8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BApIF9NOLJI&feature=related


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...ever heard of Eric Sardinas...???...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBpa2CADNJA
> 
> ...


Very nice.

Here's some Fred McDowell ..... with conviction

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TyzAAwJnIw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54GNI2K3-ec&feature=related


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

oops...forgot fellow canadian david gogo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bubGR46_dqA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCUNpyDTtQk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hbkLuJbS1U&feature=related


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...jerry douglas?


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*I Hate Top Ten Lists Too....*

Jerry Douglas's absence from that list has to be political.
The list was provided by Gibson.

Jerry had a signature model dobro produced by Gibson for several years.
Due to quality (and other) issues he recently parted ways with Gibson.
There is now a JD Signature Model produced by Beard.

To see a list of Jerry's awards:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Douglas

He's not just a dobro player. There is a lot of lap steel, and Weisenborn in his repitore.

Of course, any "The Best..." list of any type of artists is just silly.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the absence of Douglas stems from the same reasons why Harrison was initially overlooked; people just naturally think of blues when they think of slide, and only come to country or pop or gospel (like Robert Randolph) as an afterthought. S'okay. As long as the good players eventually get noticed.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm sorry, but Mick Taylor over Ronnie Wood? Ronnie is an incredible slide player.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Another Canadian guy with a great slide style is John Ellis. I don't think you would ever get much of a chance to hear him, as he was never really in a lot of bands that got popular, and hasn't released a lot of solo work to my knowledge. He now has a studio in Vancouver, and has produced and played on a lot of other artist's projects, so you might have heard him and not known it. You can check him out on his myspace site, http://www.myspace.com/johnmacarthurellis. He's not a household name, but he has the greatest lyrical style of slide playing.
-Mikey


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Haven't seen Dave Hole mentioned - wicked slide player!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree with a lot of the list--but where was Hound Dog Taylor or Johnny Winter.

Those two, along with Blind Willie Johnson (Who was on the list) are my personal top 3.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

How about Colin Linden (Blackie and The Rodeo Kings)?

Automatically, Landreth and Lindley come to mind though there doesn't seem to be too many prominant players doing it these days.

Ben Harper is cool too, eh.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I got to see Lindley at Hugh's Room in Toronto a couple weeks ago. The guy keeps getting better with age... stranger and funnier too. :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I gave him an overdrive I designed expressly for him a couple years ago, that was really intended for lap steel. He seems to have been all acoustic these days so I have no idea if he ever even fired it up. He was very pleasant and appreciative, though.


----------



## steelman8 (Jun 3, 2010)

Robert Rudolph is a definite master of the pedal steel guitar. I heard he's got some deluxe set coming out with metal finger and flat picks for the steel guitar, could definitely be worth checking out

YouTube - rrtfb's Channel

I'm thinking of going for it, love the music and would enjoy having some of his signature stuff. Anyone else's thoughts?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Robert Randolph and Derek Trucks are both slated to play at the Bluesfest here next month. Woohoo!

Interesting thing is, both of them are not playing on any of the 2 main stages while Kevin Costner and Kevin Bacon's bands are going to be on one of the main stages. ughhh


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

many awesome names. but i have to say, when i saw the mention of george thorogood i threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> many awesome names. but i have to say, when i saw the mention of george thorogood i threw up in my mouth a little.


same reaction here. 

obviously everyone is entitled to their own opinion,and its all subjective,but if thourougood(sp?) is one of the best slide players......well,yeah,hes straight ahead and enthusiastic about what he does....so is ace frehley,but that doesnt mean he belongs anywhere on a list with eric johnson. having thorougood and sonny landreth on that list would be kind of ridiculous to me but hey,to each his own.

i heard a track by Vai,it was called "bad horsie" i believe,cant remember what album its from. he uses the slide to make MASSIVE sounds. actually uses it more for main riffs and the song's melody hitting chords,harmonics,all kinds of squeals,everything and the kitchen sink.AND he doesnt even use it for the actual "solo" portion of the song. hes really clean and precise with it.

Bobby


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I'm sorry, but Mick Taylor over Ronnie Wood? Ronnie is an incredible slide player.


Yes, Mick Taylor over Ronnie Wood, any day, any year, any millennium - no matter how good Ronnie is.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, Mick Taylor over Ronnie Wood, any day, any year, any millennium - no matter how good Ronnie is.


I personally don't care for Taylor's slide work or tone. I much prefer Ronnie's style.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Johnny Winter - Highway 61 Revisited - wow - just wow.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

